

This Is What Water Will Look Like in Games of the Future - rg3
http://mashable.com/2013/04/25/video-water-games/

======
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5601626>

~~~
rg3
Thanks! I didn't catch that earlier submission.

